# المجموعة الكاملة من محاضرات شرح الايتابس للدكتور ثروت صقر



## majdiotoom (31 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLA6O3UnM1-iYhw7x2jqzOoXKRFvAzjvIx


----------



## سنا الإسلام (31 ديسمبر 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال طاهر (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا زجزالك الله الف خير


----------



## almohandesw (1 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
جارى التحميل و منتظرين شروحات اكتر ان شاء الله


----------



## king of rap (1 يناير 2011)

يرجى وضع كل الروابط على الفورشير أو الميديا فاير ، 
وشكرا لك


----------



## king of rap (1 يناير 2011)

يرجى من الإخوة المشرفين وضع كل الروابط على الفورشير أو الميديا فاير ، 
وشكرا لك


----------



## محمود مدكور (1 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم
الدكتور ثروت دكتور استركشر جامعه الزقازيق بارك الله فيه


----------



## ahmed_8181 (1 يناير 2011)

برجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء

من السادة المشرفين

الرفع علي غير megaupload 


محححححححجججججججججججججججججوب بالسعودية


----------



## محمود مدكور (1 يناير 2011)

ارجو رفع المحاضرات على المديا فير


----------



## king of rap (2 يناير 2011)

​يرجى من الإخوة المشرفين 
​وضع كل الروابط على الفورشير أو الميديا فاير ، 
​وشكرا لكم:73:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 يناير 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> ارجو رفع المحاضرات على المديا فير





king of rap قال:


> يرجى من الإخوة المشرفين وضع كل الروابط على الفورشير أو الميديا فاير ،
> وشكرا لك


 


ahmed_8181 قال:


> برجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء
> 
> من السادة المشرفين
> 
> ...


 






مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيراً

ونرجو من الاخوة الذين استطاعوا التحميل من روابط الميجا ابلود - خصوصا المحاضرة الثانية والخامسة - اعادة رفع هذه المحاضرات علي الفورشير او الميديافير لاضافتها بالمشاركة الاولي لتعم الفائدة 

وجزاكم الله خيراً جميعا


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## تنوب قنوى (2 يناير 2011)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## king of rap (2 يناير 2011)

يرجى وضع الروابط على الفورشير أو الميديا فاير ،
وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## fatmaaly (2 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
هذه روابط للحلقتين اللتان على الميجا ابلود وهما بمساعدة صديق ارجو نقلهم للصفحة الاولى لكي تعم الفائده
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/qaSH2An
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/l4hxuB5

تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (3 يناير 2011)

fatmaaly قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذه روابط للحلقتين اللتان على الميجا ابلود وهما بمساعدة صديق ارجو نقلهم للصفحة الاولى لكي تعم الفائده
> http://www.fileflyer.com/view/qash2an
> http://www.fileflyer.com/view/l4hxub5
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا ويسر الله أمورك وأمور صديقك


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (6 يناير 2011)

ارجو من الاخوة رفع المحاضرات كلها على الميجاابلود لان الروابط الموجودة على الفورشير 
مبتحملش


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 يناير 2011)

fatmaaly قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذه روابط للحلقتين اللتان على الميجا ابلود وهما بمساعدة صديق ارجو نقلهم للصفحة الاولى لكي تعم الفائده
> http://www.fileflyer.com/view/qash2an
> http://www.fileflyer.com/view/l4hxub5
> ...


 
تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي 
وجزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (9 يناير 2011)

برجاء وضع الروابط 1و3و6 على الميديافير او الميجاابلود


----------



## محمود مدكور (9 يناير 2011)

ارجو اعاده رفع المحاضرات 1.3.6 على الميديافير
وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## hafez (10 يناير 2011)

رابط المحاضرة الاولى لا يعمل الرحاء رفعها مجدداً


----------



## hafez (10 يناير 2011)

رابط المحاضرة الثالثة لا يعمل الرجاء إعادة تنزيل الرابط


----------



## hafez (10 يناير 2011)

رابط المحاضرة السادسة لا يعمل


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (13 يناير 2011)

الرجاء من الاخوة الذين تمكنوا من تنزيل الحلقات 1و3و6 اعادة رفعهم مرة اخرى لانهم مش شغالين


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (14 يناير 2011)

يا اهل المنتدى نرجو نرفع الروابط 1و3و6 على الميجاابلود لانها مش شغالة فهل من مجيب


----------



## حمدي شققي (18 يناير 2011)

:63:نشكر الدكتور ثروت جزيل الشكر على هذا الشرح الرائع ونتمنا من سيادته ان يمّتعنا بمزيد من الشروحات على هذا البرنامج والبرامج الأخرى ‘‘‘‘‘‘ 
ملاحظة : رابط المحاضرة السادسة لا يعمل نرجو من السادة المشرفين رفعه على اي مخدم اخر


----------



## م:عماد المشوادى (22 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (24 يناير 2011)

الرجاء من الاخوة المشرفين اعادة تحميل المحاضرات 1و3و6 على اى روابط اخرى حتى نتمكن من تحميلها ويكون لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## i_ahmed1987 (24 يناير 2011)

جزا الله الدكتور خير الجزاء وبارك فيه


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (24 يناير 2011)




----------



## waleednabil11 (9 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا دكتور ثروت


----------



## Jamal (10 فبراير 2011)

:8:شكرا لك


----------



## emad_ali (10 فبراير 2011)

تم التحميل بنجاح اشكر جهودك والله يرضى عليك وعلى والديك


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (10 فبراير 2011)

نرجو اعادة تحميل المحاضرات1و3و6 مرة اخرى لانهم ما بيحملوش


----------



## laythyaseen (13 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور ثروت ولكن المحاضره الرابعه والثانيه صامته


----------



## waleednabil11 (14 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل الخير على الايتاب والسيف


----------



## عفق (20 فبراير 2011)

thank you and allah bless you


----------



## عفق (20 فبراير 2011)

thank you


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

تسلم ايدك والله


----------



## الشباء33 (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sunmon4 (22 فبراير 2011)

اللهم احفظ لنا مصر آمنة مطمئنة شامخة عالية أبية دائما يا رب العالمين
اللهم احفظ مصر وشعب مصر يا رب العالمين
اللهم مكن لنا ولا تمكن علينا يا رب العالمين

اللـهم رضـاك والجـنة
لا تجعل الله أهون الناظرين إليك


----------



## عبدالقوى (23 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (26 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا جزيلا على المحاضرات الأكثر من رائعة ,,,ولكن للأسف يا أخي البشمهندس...روابط ال 4shared بطيئة جدا جدا جدا 

3 Kb/sec مع العلمإن السرعة عندي 50KB/sec

لا أدري لماذا هذا البطئ الرجاء لإخوانا المهندسين الذين قامو بتنزيلها بإعادة رفعها على 
سيرفر سريع مثل Media fire أو Mega Upload أوHotfile

و يفضل طبعن ال media fire 

وشكرا جزيلا إخواني


----------



## محمد حسين الجندى (26 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد احمد احمد ا (26 فبراير 2011)

emad_ali قال:


> تم التحميل بنجاح اشكر جهودك والله يرضى عليك وعلى والديك


 ياريت ياباشمهندس لو انت قدرت تحمل المحاضرات 1و3و6 ارفعهم على سيرفر تانى لانهم منزلوش وشكرا:75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## hawkar1 (27 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## ahmed wafa (27 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس احمد وفا عاشور معيد بكلية الهندسه


----------



## eng md (12 مارس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا 
جارى التحميل و منتظرين شروحات اكتر ان شاء الله*​


----------



## eng md (12 مارس 2011)

انا بشكر الدكتور ثروت علي المحاضرات الجميلة دي واتمني الكثير منه فهو من الاساتذة المحببين الي في كلية الهندسة جامعة الزقازيق


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (18 مارس 2011)

يا اهل المنتدى الكرام يا من استطاع تحميل المحاضرة الثالثة ارجو منكم اعادة رفعها لانها مبتتحملش وهذا ندائى رقم 1000 واكون شاكر لكم


----------



## boushy (5 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## م. هشام عباس (7 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير
موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## م محمد كرم (8 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا زجزالك الله الف خير


----------



## م. هشام عباس (11 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
المحاضرة رقم 5 لم تفتح معي
رجاء من كانت عنده يعيد رفعها
لو امكن
تحياتي
والسلام


----------



## محمود مدكور (11 أبريل 2011)

الروابط 1+3+6

http://www.mediafire.com/?g2z29scp3554eyc

http://www.mediafire.com/?asrbo23uuhsibd4


http://www.mediafire.com/?4o9c68laip06h6p​ 
​


----------



## م. هشام عباس (15 أبريل 2011)

شكر شكر شكر والحمد لله والشكر
نزلت المحاضره 5
تحياتي


----------



## parasismic (28 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل مهدلي (8 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارجوا من الدكتور ثروت اعاده المحاضره السادسه لان الفيديو بعد الدقيقه 41 يتوقف والمحاضره هامه جدا


----------



## medo2010_eng (19 مايو 2011)

برجاء اعادة رفع المحاضرة رقم 2 و 5 على الميديا فير حيث انه لا يمكن الحصول عليهما من الميجا ابلود او الفيلفلير


----------



## jak88 (26 مايو 2011)

thanx


----------



## م-خالد (28 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ST.ENG (28 مايو 2011)

thanks


----------



## abdelhafiz (4 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ياريت ياجماعه لو حد نزل الحلقتين 2و5 يرفعهم على الميديا فاير ضرورى جدا لان احنا هنا فى السعوديه وموقع الميجابلود مقفول وموقع الفايل فلاير بيطلب باسورد ونكون شاكرين جدا ليكو
ويارب بالتوفيق دايما


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr awad (14 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لهذا المجهود


----------



## samky (15 يوليو 2011)

تسلم ايدك جزاك الله خير


----------



## sayedmans (17 يوليو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sayedmans (17 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ياريت ياجماعه لو حد نزل الحلقتين 2و5 يرفعهم على الميديا فاير ضرورى جدا لان احنا هنا فى الكويت وموقع الميجابلود مقفول وموقع الفايل فلاير بيطلب باسورد ونكون شاكرين جدا ليكو
ويارب بالتوفيق دايما


----------



## olma (12 أغسطس 2011)

الزملاء الكرام : يرجى ممن لديه المحاضرة الثانية كاملة أن يقوم بإعادة تحميلها ، حيث تتوقف هذه المحاضرة بعد مرور ساعة بينما يتبقى منها 50 دقيقة مع الشكر


----------



## محمود ابوالعنين (23 أغسطس 2011)

للناس اللي مش عارفه تنزل من موقع الفور شير ممكن تحول الرابط لموقع FILE FLY
هتخش ع الصفحة ده http://upload5.fileflyer.com/filefetch/
وتحط اي رابط بيقرف في التنزيل وتختارFETCH وهوالموقع بيبعت رابط التحميل ع الاميل اللي حضرتك طبعا بتكتبه في SPAM بس المشكلة ان التنزيل بيبقى مقفول لو عايز تفتح القفل ببتبععت رساله من موبايلك بكلمة FLY وبتجيب كود بيشتغل معاك ع طول بيه والموقع يعني ذي المديا فير يدعم الاستكمال وزي الفل بي الرساله ب3 جنيه وال3 جنيه ميسووش حاجة جنب قيمة الدورة


----------



## A2011 (23 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad mounir (28 أغسطس 2011)

مليون شكرا للمهندس محمود مدكور علي رفع المحاضرات اللي كانت ناقصه وجزاك الله كللللل الخير علي مجهودك


----------



## حويزي (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## محمود مدكور (1 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmad mounir قال:


> مليون شكرا للمهندس محمود مدكور علي رفع المحاضرات اللي كانت ناقصه وجزاك الله كللللل الخير علي مجهودك


اشكر لله بشمهندس 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود صلاح الصاوي (3 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا يادكترة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

محمود مدكور قال:


> الروابط 1+3+6
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?g2z29scp3554eyc
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
تم التحميل و لكن الملف الثاني و الرابع بدون صوت هل من حل بارك الله بكم ؟؟؟؟


----------



## the Rock R_A_R (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله كل خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود صلاح الصاوي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا زجزالك الله الف خير*


----------



## [email protected] (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير والى الامام دائما


----------



## olma (1 أكتوبر 2011)

olma قال:


> الزملاء الكرام : يرجى ممن لديه المحاضرة الثانية كاملة أن يقوم بإعادة تحميلها ، حيث تتوقف هذه المحاضرة بعد مرور ساعة بينما يتبقى منها 50 دقيقة مع الشكر


يرجى من الزملاء الذين لديهم الملف الأصلي للمحاضرة الإجابة مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## omarelsayed (11 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## H - M (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراا على المجهود وبارك الله لك


----------



## H - M (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## hiba.a (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*أغلب الروابط على 4shared لا تعمل 
الرجاء إعادة رفع الملفات على 4Shared 
ولكم جزيل الشكر *​


----------



## kim barakat (27 ديسمبر 2011)

thank you very much
perfect


----------



## alaa59 (9 يناير 2012)

*ارجوا اعادة رفع المحاضرة الثانية مرة اخرى و على رابط اخر و لكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## احمد وبس2010 (10 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك من خيري الدنيا والاخرة وكل من يساهم في نشر العلم


----------



## مهندس126 (10 يناير 2012)

اولا شكرا على المجهود الرائع 
واتمنى الاستجابة الى طلب الزملاء بخصوص المحاضرة الثانية والخامسة واضمى صوتى لصوتهم


وشكرا مقدما


----------



## amr awad (11 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## اب العالم (11 يناير 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## eng-sharif (12 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## maziadh (12 يناير 2012)

thank for you


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير 
يرجي معرفه باسورد الحلقه الثانيه ضروري


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (9 فبراير 2012)

الى الاساتذة المهندسين المحترمين هل من المكن رفع المحاضرة الثانيه على الميديا فاير وشكرا


----------



## hamza ali alaamery (10 فبراير 2012)

ممكن المحاضره الثانيه محتاجه ضروري مع الشكر


----------



## mnmysara (14 فبراير 2012)

*الى المهندسين المحترمين هل من المكن رفع المحاضرة الثانيه*


----------



## saherboy (15 فبراير 2012)

اذا ممكن من الاعضاء يلي عندهم الحلقه الثانيه و الخامسه
اذا في مجال لو ترفعوها على موقع ثاني 
لانه ميجا ابلود موقوف حاليا و الفايل فلاير مانع تنزيل الملف


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (16 فبراير 2012)

اذا ممكن من الاعضاء يلي عندهم الحلقه الثانيه و الخامسه
اذا في مجال لو ترفعوها على موقع ثاني 
لانه ميجا ابلود موقوف حاليا و الفايل فلاير مانع تنزيل الملف


----------



## saherboy (16 فبراير 2012)

رابط الحلقه الخامسه على موقع جيد 
http://saryshare.com/wjrvtwnzzjr5 
يا ريت توضعوا لنا رابط الحلقه الثانيه


----------



## الهانتر (17 فبراير 2012)

ياريت المحاضره 2 على موقع تانى غبر filflyer


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (18 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ياجماعه الخير 

ممكن المحاضرة الثانيه محتاجه ضروري


----------



## saherboy (18 فبراير 2012)

جاري البحث و المحاوله على ايجاد الحلقه 
خاصه انها مهمه و ضروريه 
يا ريت من الاخوه المشرفين المساعده في هذا الموضوع


----------



## hamza ali alaamery (19 فبراير 2012)

يااخوة يازملاء صارلنا اكثر من يوم بنريد المحاضرة الثانية ولااحد يستجيب؟؟؟؟


----------



## علاء عصام (20 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير و اسأل الله أن يوفقك لما يحب و يرضى


----------



## row2009 (20 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم محاضرات روعه بس الحاضرة الثانيه لو احد الاخوان يعيد رفعا وجزاكم الله كل خير مجهود رائع


----------



## bkhtyr (20 فبراير 2012)

سوباس


----------



## bmnd_technic (20 فبراير 2012)

الا من مجيب 
ياريت رفع المحاضره الثانيه على رابط اخر غير fileflyer
الامن مجيب


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (26 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن المحاضرة الثانيه لانه الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## محمدهيبه (28 فبراير 2012)

ياجماعة ممكن رفع الحلقة الثانيه على موقع اخر غير megaupload عشان محجوب فى السعويه وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## saherboy (29 فبراير 2012)

اخي العزيز 
موقع 
*megaupload
مغلق من قبل السلطات الفيدراليه الامريكيه 
الرجاء من الاخوة من الذين نزلوا الحلقه مسبقا اعاده الرفع 
*


----------



## eng.mwafy (9 مارس 2012)

لوسمحتم يا جماعة ممكن الرابط التانى يترفع على حاجة غير (file flyer ) عشان على طول (lock ) ومبيحملش


----------



## eng.mwafy (9 مارس 2012)

يا جماعة لو سمحتم ممكن الفيديو التانى على رابط غير file flyer اذا تكرمتم عشان مش شغال خالص


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (9 مارس 2012)

بخصوص المحاضرة الثانيه اني ياست من الحصول عليها يعني لا مجيب


----------



## saherboy (9 مارس 2012)

في البدايه اسمحوا لي اعترف لكم انه الموقع يلي مرفوع عليه الملف اجبرني اشترك معه حتى اقدر انزل الملف  و لكن مش خساره في طلبه العلم و التعلم :5: و ارجوا منكم ان تنقلوا المف المفقود لجميع المنتديات يلي عندها المجموعه الكامله للدكتور ثروت صقر 
و الان مع الينكات :16:

http://www.mediafire.com/?3jud34305j4j3yx

http://hotfile.com/dl/149334775/57eaf57/et_02.rar.html

http://www.2shared.com/file/-gVE3uUn/et_02.html

http://www.filefactory.com/file/c4abb44/n/et_02.rar

https://rapidshare.com/#!download|3...101153|R~D75DE9AF8D555F1DE53CBE7805BE1A45|0|0

http://saryshare.com/17foehyi64du

http://jumbofiles.com/nperqd3w0009

http://www.uploadstation.com/file/5Qfx2nA/et02.rar

http://depositfiles.com/files/6s4ruw2o4

http://www.filefactory.com/file/c4abc19/n/et02.rar

http://turbobit.net/dit46488xoh6.html

:15:
بالتوفيق جميعا


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (10 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## eng.mwafy (10 مارس 2012)

بجد انا مش عارف اقولك ايه 
ثانكس لحد بكرة​


----------



## محمدهيبه (10 مارس 2012)

ربنا يكرمك ياباشا انا كنت محتاج الحلقة الثانيه من محاضرات الدكتور ثروة صقر ضرورى ربنا يكرمك ويجزيك عنا كل خير


----------



## saherboy (10 مارس 2012)

شكرا ليك جميعا على الردود الجميله 
و يا ريت من الاخوه المشرفين ينقلوا الينكات للصفحه الاولى


----------



## المهندس عماد عبده (21 مارس 2012)

الجزء الأخير بالمحاضرة السادسة بدون صوت .......


----------



## المهندس عماد عبده (21 مارس 2012)

الجزء الأخير من المحاضرة السادسة بدون صوت .......


----------



## emad abd elrady (21 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ThatGuy (31 مايو 2012)

شكرا يابش مهندسين!!!!


----------



## م.عطا (11 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ومتشكر جدا للأخ *saherboyعلي المحاضره تحميله للمحاضره الثانيه*


----------



## saherboy (30 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي م.عطا 
وان شاء الله التوفيق لنا جميعا


----------



## م/حسام جودة (11 يوليو 2012)

ياريت ياجماعة لو الروابط علي المديا فير


----------



## ضرار الزرزور (11 يوليو 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير الرجاء وضع الروابط على الميديا لانوا ما اتحملوا معنا


----------



## eng ahmed elsaai (17 يوليو 2012)

رابط المحاضره الخامسه لايعمل


----------



## lina 2010 (3 أغسطس 2012)

المحاضره 2 بدون صوت


----------



## enge_rana (12 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
تحية عطرة وخالصة لاصدقائي اود ان اقدم الشكر الجزيل في هذة المحاضرات القيمة واحتاج محاضرات حول الساب


----------



## مجاهد جمال عثمان (16 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوتي اتمني ان تكون بصحة وعافية


----------



## محمود عاشور علي (13 نوفمبر 2012)

thank u v much


----------



## zine eddine (15 نوفمبر 2012)

dgdfdgfgdgdf


----------



## eng.aim91 (10 مارس 2013)

*الروابط تقريبا كلها لا تعمل 
أرجو إعادة رفعها مرة أخرى حتى تعم الفائدة *​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (11 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم المحاضرات محذوفة من الفورشيرد و الميديافاير لمن تتوفر لديه الرجاء اعادة الرفع


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (11 مارس 2013)

*الدورة موجوده على اليوتيوب *

‫شرح ايتابس للدكتور ثروت صقر‬‎ - YouTube​


----------



## muhandescivil (17 مارس 2013)

شششششششششششكرررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااا​


----------

